# Bike adjustments for pain



## adwible (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been mountain biking since 2004. My husband and I decided we wanted to try out road biking so we both bought road bikes. I got a 51cm IBEX Aprisa. I am 5'2 with a 30" inseam. 

We have only ridden once, but I just don't feel like the bike is adjusted correctly. When I ride, my arms are pretty much extended all the way and I feel as if I have to hold myself up. It hurts my neck and shoulders. I just am not feeling comfortable and I don't know if it's because I am used to my mountain bike or if something isn't right. 

Is the bike too big for me? Are there any adjustments you suggest to try? Is this something that I will have for awhile until those muscles have developed more?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Do you have a side picture of you on the bike? From your height and frame size it could well be that the bike is too large for you but who knows until we see it. Don't forget that frame height and length are both important for a good fit.

Questions to think about;
Is your seat the same distance from the pedals on both your road bike and MTB?

Is the seat the same vertical distance behind your bottom bracket on both bikes?

Is the distance from the nose of the saddle to the grips on your MTB the same as the distance from the nose of the saddle to the center of the brake levers on the road bike?

Is the horizontal distance between the top of the saddle to the grips on your MTB the same as from the top of your saddle to the center of the brake levers on your road bike?

Are the crank arm lengths the same on both bikes?


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*I probably couldn't tell from a picture either.*

I associate neck pain with shoulders too low so that you have to pick your head up to see. This can 

Does shoulder pain mean traps, delts, or joints? Different causes make different pains for me. Traps hurt me when I rode with my shoulders pulled up towards my ears. Delts hurt when my handlebars were too low and my stem too short. Joints hurt me when my stem has been too long. You aren't me.


----------



## adwible (Sep 10, 2007)

MB1 said:


> Do you have a side picture of you on the bike? From your height and frame size it could well be that the bike is too large for you but who knows until we see it. Don't forget that frame height and length are both important for a good fit.
> 
> Questions to think about;
> Is your seat the same distance from the pedals on both your road bike and MTB?
> ...


I am at work right now, but I will try to get some pictures. Thanks for the questions for me to contemplate!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm 5'4" and I ride a 48cm frame. My inseam is 29 1/4. For me all non women's specific bikes have me extending my arms too far, causing lots of shoulder and neck pain. 

I would say that you need to find some way to get the handlebars up higher and closer in. Perhaps a shorter stem that can be flopped so that your bars are higher.


----------



## adwible (Sep 10, 2007)

MB1 said:


> *Do you have a side picture of you on the bike? From your height and frame size it could well be that the bike is too large for you but who knows until we see it. Don't forget that frame height and length are both important for a good fit.*
> 
> We have come to the conclusion that the frame height is fine but the length might be too long. At least the way it is right now.
> 
> ...


I am going to try a shorter stem with a larger angle. 

Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

adwible said:


> I am going to try a shorter stem with a larger angle.
> 
> Thanks for all of the help!


Your crank arm length should be stamped on the back of the arms.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Wait...*

You are coming off a mtn bike...give it a few rides to get used to a road bike. Don't spend money or time working on your bike, when you may get used to it. When I first went to road riding, my hands hurt from putting my weight on them (because of the different angle), my neck hurt from trying to look ahead, my male parts hurt from sitting at a different angle. After a few rides I learned not to put all my weight forward, and my neck and other stuff got used to the different angles. After a month or so, I took my bike to a well known shop in Denver and they set me up on the trainer, whipped out their laser lights, rulers and mirrors only to tell me my bike was set up correctly. 

So, IMO...hold off on making changes right away. This is assuming you and your husband have decent bike knowledge...which it sounds like you do.


----------

